# Max Wanted to Feed the Fish! LOL



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just thought I'd share a picture of my youngest son feeding the fish in the 1200 gallon. He was giggling and giggling :lol: :lol: :lol:

8)



















Since I took these pictures with my phone which happens to be waterproof... I decided to take this picture underwater!










Enjoy


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

cool stuff.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Next time tell him he has to swim with the fish to feed them. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: I asked him if he wanted to swim in there... He said "NO WAY DADDY!" :lol:


----------



## Gervahlt (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL! Good times!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, I wish I could have the ability to literally "swim with the fishies" anytime I wanted to! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

Full tank shot please!!!!!! :dancing:


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

What is your fish count or do you know anymore? lol


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Come on Fishguy give him a mask and a pair of flippers! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Some fish in the tank...




























Maxwell asks to feed the fish every day. He loves the fish  Unfortunately the big tank only gets fed every few days.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: I asked him if he wanted to swim in there... He said "NO WAY DADDY!" :lol:


If said yes, would you allow him? :lol:


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think I'd let him go in the tank. Problem is he's only like 38" tall and the tank is 30" deep. He's not to keen on water close to his hieght. I'd have to be in with him... Now if I asked the girls to get in an clean the glass... They'd be in there before I finished the sentence! :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I've seen those pics before but your tanks are still Amazing!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Very cool. Is that all one big tank, or is it two smaller ones? Also, why does it seem to have two seperate aquascapes? Not that that's a bad thing, just wondering. That Giant Gourami is SO COOL!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It is one big tank. 14'


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: WOW!


----------

